# work experience in australia



## blastan (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,

I'm from Belgium and this year I will graduate as an engineer in electronics.
I would like to do an internship for about a year in a company in australia. But I don't know how to find a company that offers this kind formula.
Can someone help me? Which steps do I have to take?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australia does not have a significant electronics design/manufacturing industry and most electronic products are imported, Asian manufacturing costs and all!

So all you can do really is do some company searching online and send out some enquiries but also realise that there are going to be many Australian and international students studying in Australia in the marketplace for employment too,
You will also need a visa and the Sponsored Training one may be applicable - Students - Visas & Immigration
Alternately, you may want to consider a WHV - Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration or a 476 if you are eligible but they do take quite a while to be granted.


----------



## prolixsolutions (May 12, 2011)

supporting program, policy and practice development that results in sustainable employment outcomes for disadvantaged unemployed people who have the ability to work; and ensuring the financial viability of our members in delivering contracts for DEWR and other agencies....


----------

